# Looking for recommendations



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I am in search of an air compressor. I know intended use is important, so here is my intended use.

About 70 to 80% of the time it will be used to fill tires and other inflatables. The other 20-30% of the time it will be used for automotive and other mechanical use, mainly Air Ratchets and Impacts.

I am looking to keep the cost t less than $500, but would be willing to go to $550.

I am only looking at new units.

Suggestions?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

noviwinger,

I think a 2 HP unit would serve your purposes well, unless you want to do sandblasting or paint an entire car lol. You need to specify a little more though for a good recommendation. Do you need it to be portable? do you have a dedicated outlet for it 115 or 230 volt? how much space do you have to store and run it?

Stephen



noviwinger said:


> I am in search of an air compressor. I know intended use is important, so here is my intended use.
> 
> About 70 to 80% of the time it will be used to fill tires and other inflatables. The other 20-30% of the time it will be used for automotive and other mechanical use, mainly Air Ratchets and Impacts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Look at the offerings by Northern Tool. They have several at that price point. One of which is a 175psi model. (Insert Tim Allen _Tool Time_ grunt here.)


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

stevon said:


> noviwinger,
> 
> I think a 2 HP unit would serve your purposes well, unless you want to do sandblasting or paint an entire car lol. You need to specify a little more though for a good recommendation. Do you need it to be portable? do you have a dedicated outlet for it 115 or 230 volt? how much space do you have to store and run it?
> 
> Stephen


Stevon, I have dedicated 115v circuit for the compressor. In fact, I have an existing Compressor that the motor frame broke and doesn't work well. It was very cheap, basically free, and I am not interested in fixing it, even if I could find the parts. It doesn't have to be portable, I just need enough resources to run an impact for car repairs, which is the most use the compressor is likely to get. Maybe some light sanding. I currently have a 20 Gallon Upright Central pneumatic unit and would like something better, but have a limited budget.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this for a home shop???
we have a quincy at one of the clients shop.
5hp 240 vac single phase.
and it rocks for sure...
but i can burry it with 2 da sanders...

how many cfm all at the same time do you need???
and yes larger tanks and 3/4 line rocks!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

noviwinger,

This unit should work for you if you have a dedicated 115 volt. Question? if you have a dedicated circuit, why not convert it to 230 volts? all you need is a dual pole breaker and a new receptacle. you don't even have to replace the wires that are there. 








Stephen









27 Gallon 200 PSI High Performance Vertical Shop/Auto Air Compressor


Amazing deals on this 27Gal 1.6Hp 200Psi Oil-Free Compressor at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com







noviwinger said:


> Stevon, I have dedicated 115v circuit for the compressor. In fact, I have an existing Compressor that the motor frame broke and doesn't work well. It was very cheap, basically free, and I am not interested in fixing it, even if I could find the parts. It doesn't have to be portable, I just need enough resources to run an impact for car repairs, which is the most use the compressor is likely to get. Maybe some light sanding. I currently have a 20 Gallon Upright Central pneumatic unit and would like something better, but have a limited budget.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

noviwinger,

looking into the specs of the recommended compressor it's an oiless model, they don't usualy last as ling as a standard oil compressor. they are OK for occasional or light use only (disposable)

Stephen



stevon said:


> noviwinger,
> 
> This unit should work for you if you have a dedicated 115 volt. Question? if you have a dedicated circuit, why not convert it to 230 volts? all you need is a dual pole breaker and a new receptacle. you don't even have to replace the wires that are there.
> View attachment 11183
> ...


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I am considering at a *Industrial Air 20-Gallon Portable Electric Air Compressor, 1.6 HP - IP1682066.MN *Industrial Air 20-Gallon Portable Electric Air Compressor, 1.6 HP - IP1682066.MN It seems to meet all my needs, does anyone of any experience with Industrial Air?


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I decided on the upright version *IP1682066.MN* of this compressor, *IL1682066.MN *and so far, I am impressed on the speed at which the tank fills and how quiet this compressor is. easily have the volume as my old one. Time will tell. I am a fairly light user, but have trouble getting a compressor to last more than 2 years. One of the reasons I switched to a unit with separate motor and engine and verified most of the parts are available for purchase.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

noviwinger,

Looks like good home light use compressor, like the separate cylinders. With a little maintenance it should last for years!

Stephen 











noviwinger said:


> Stevon, I have dedicated 115v circuit for the compressor. In fact, I have an existing Compressor that the motor frame broke and doesn't work well. It was very cheap, basically free, and I am not interested in fixing it, even if I could find the parts. It doesn't have to be portable, I just need enough resources to run an impact for car repairs, which is the most use the compressor is likely to get. Maybe some light sanding. I currently have a 20 Gallon Upright Central pneumatic unit and would like something better, but have a limited budget.


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

That is my hope Stevon.


----------

